

Implementation of the Viable System Model - rbc
http://home.rbcarleton.com/rbc/software/smalltalk/VSA/

======
rbc
This is a shameless plug for my Smalltalk project, the Viable System Agent. It
is a software implementation of the Viable System Model (VSM), a model for
autonomous systems developed by Stafford Beer. It's most likely to be
interesting for fans of Smalltalk and Operations Research, admittedly a small
audience.

